# Can anyone help with ??'s about Bahrain?



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys. After posting a few threads on a British family (of 5) relocating to Dubai a couple of weeks back, I've got some queries about Bahrain now but can't find any expat forums...

Does anyone have inside info on the 'Kingdom' or know a good, similar forum to this one that I can get feedback from? Many thanks, Jez


----------

